# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC-Unlocker v ..1200 totally new Huawei Android unlock method, models inside.

## mohamed73

New! "*Totally safe Harakiri*" unlock method only on DC unlocker!
Unlock any Qualcomm Huawei Android phone (with few exceptions) in one click, only few seconds! *NO root, NO adb, NO bootloader code, no credits required*  
Unlock support added for:  *Huawei Ascend G526*
Huawei Ascend G535
Huawei Ascend G6
Huawei Ascend G6 4G *Huawei Ascend G620S
Huawei Ascend G630*
Huawei Ascend G7
Huawei Ascend G730-L072
Huawei Ascend G740
Huawei Ascend G760
Huawei Ascend GX1
Huawei Ascend Y336
Huawei Ascend Y340
Huawei Ascend Y530
Huawei Ascend Y536
Huawei Ascend Y540 *Huawei Ascend Y550
Huawei Ascend Y635*
Huawei Ascend Mate2 4G
Huawei Ascend P1 LTE
Huawei Honor Play 4
Huawei Honor Play NOTE
Huawei I Ultym 5
Huawei Youth2
Huawei SnapTo
Huawei T-Mobile Prism II
Huawei U8686
Huawei U9202L 
-almost all older Huawei android Qualcomm phones can be unlocked with this method too. 
Unlock guide الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Unlocking current models working with active support only. 
Modems and routers: 
Megafon MR150-2 
ZTE MF910L
ZTE MF831 (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Ibrahim Girgis

THANKS

----------


## kaffas52

احسنت ي اخي جدا

----------


## gowano

شكرااااااااا دظييييييييا

----------


## علياء

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مشاركة

----------


## namir50

merci pour tout votre effore

----------


## merlinolillo

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## gemfk

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------

